# ANOTHER VIEW: TOXIC-INDUCED LOSS OF TOLERANCE



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Toxicol Ind Health 1999 Apr-Jun;15(3-4):284-94 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Are we on the threshold of a new theory of disease? Toxicant-induced loss of tolerance and its relationship to addiction and abdiction. Miller CS Department of Family Practice, University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio 78284-7794, USA. millercs###uthscsa.edu'Toxicant-induced loss of tolerance' (or TILT) describes a two-step disease process in which (1) certain chemical exposures, e.g., indoor air contaminants, chemical spills, or pesticide applications, cause certain susceptible persons to lose their prior natural tolerance for common chemicals, foods, and drugs (initiation); (2) subsequently, previously tolerated exposures trigger symptoms. Responses may manifest as addictive or abdictive (avoidant) behaviors. In some affected individuals, overlapping responses to common chemical, food, and drug exposures, as well as habituation to recurrent exposures, may hide (mask) responses to particular triggers. Accumulating evidence suggests that this disease process might underlie a broad array of medical illnesses including chronic fatigue, fibromyalgia, migraine headaches, depression, asthma, the unexplained illnesses of Gulf War veterans, multiple chemical sensitivity, and attention deficit disorder.Publication Types: Review


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Could real doctors be turning







?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Flux. Nice to see you enhancing my posts with graphics again!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

quote:-----------------------------Could real doctors be turning------------------------------ into what?? monsters? quote monsters! AAWW!!!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KRISSY:







I think it must be some form of mutative process that rapidly transforms them into the Charlatan Entity the very instant they find and then promulgate anything in certain areas of investigation that may run counter to the interests of certain highly profitable industries. This mutation occurs, mediated by Martians apparently, regardless of the doctors credentials, clinical competence, respect of his peers, and clinical success in patient care. Its a process that we will have to look into once these doctors run out of patients to be helped. Maybe the next round of research can focus on this mysterious process.Have a DFDMNL www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-20-2000).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

EXAMPLE: AN EXAMPLE OF NEW FINDINGS ON TOXIC LOSS OF TOLERANCE....------------------------------------Cytokine 2000 Sep;12(9):1414-1418 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut ORALLY ADMINISTERED LEAD CHLORIDE INDUCES BIAS OF MUCOSAL IMMUNITY. Goebel C, Flohe SB, Kirchhoff K, Herder C, Kolb H German Diabetes Research Institute, Heinrich-Heine-University Dusseldorf, Germany[Record supplied by publisher]The hypothesis that lead disturbs gut immune functions upon oral ingestion was tested. Long-term exposure to oral PbCl(2)for 10 days caused persistent downregulation of TGF-beta mRNA levels in intestinal tissue. PbCl(2)also disturbed oral tolerance induction to the dietary antigen ovalbumin. Upon challenge with an immunizing dose of ovalbumin and rechallenge of draining lymph node cells in vitro, tolerance induction was partially suppressed in animals exposed to oral PbCl(2). This was shown by increased proliferation to antigenic stimulus, increased production of IFN-gamma and decreased secretion of TGF-beta. In conclusion, we show for the first time that oral exposure to PbCl(2)has a significant effect on the gut immune system, demonstrated by a bias of the cytokine pattern towards Th(1)and by disturbed oral tolerance mechanisms. Copyright 2000 Academic Press.----------------------------------MNL www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

blip with poisoned calcium


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Mike,This reminded me of a study which was sited in the book "Chemical Exposures, Low Levels-High Stakes" by A. Ashford, and Claudia S. Miller talking about "Immunologic Mechnanisms of Multiple Chemical Sensitivities" (Chapter 4).:"McGovern(1983), a clinical ecologist, challenged six normal controls and six patients who had multisystem clinical syndromes with foods or chemicals to which they were sensitive and monitored prechallenge and postchallenge blood levels of serotonin, histamine, ephinephrine, norepinephrine, dopamine, immunoglobulin, immune complexes, compliment, and protaglandins. Patients included five females and one male 25 to 75 years of age. Absolute lymphocyte counts for all patients were low or at the low end of normal ranges, that is, 700 to 1100 (normal range is 900 to 2900). Four patients were tested by feeding them a single food to which they were sensitive; one was exposed to 1ppm of phenol for 5 minutes and another was exposed to the emmissions of a photocopy machine for 5 minutes. Controls underwent identical challenges but reportedly had no symptoms. Unfortuantely challenges were not blinded. Within 15 to 30 minutes after challenge, all patients developed some abnormal physical findings; i.e., asthma, tachcardia, ataxia, opthalmoplegia, finger swelling, cough, rhinitis, or shaking chills. Symptoms persisted for 2 to 8 hours after challenge.Granted this is a small study, but it shows that tests were done even back then that may have been the fore-front of the similar findings going on today.In another study:"A model study of 14 firefighters exposed to polychlorinated biphenyls or PCBs (used to insulate electrical transformers) and their comustion products in a transformer room fire showed significant impairment of memory, cognitive function, and perceptual motor speed compared to unexposed firefighters from the same department. (Kilburn 1989). Two days to 3 months after the fire, all 14 of those exposed noted synmptoms such as extreme fatigue (8), headaches (7), muscle weakness (9), joint aches (5), memory loss (8), and impaired concentration (6). Only by employing an extensive battery of neurobehavioral tests and comparing scores with controls ere their physcians able to detect these alterations, which were very apparent to the firemen themselves." As mentioned in your posting on Carbohydrate Malabsorption, Rea is also noted in this book:"Rea, who began his medical career as a cardiothoracic surgeon, hypothosizes that blood vessel constriction , inflammation, or leakage in multiple organ systems may explain bizarre combinations of symptoms in these patients. In this view particular complaints may simply mirror the site and size of affected blood vessels. Spasms in large-calaber ateries, either acutely or chronically, could reduce blood supply to an organ or limb and result in dystfunction, pain, or even necrosis (Rea 1995). Chemical injury to the fagile walls of smaller vessels, however, would be more likely to cause hemorrhage (resulting in petechiae and bruises) or edema (Rea 1979a). The walls of blood vessels contain smooth muscle. Rea notes that if a patients symptoms are not explainable by vascular involvement, then other tissues containing smooth muscle such as the respiratory, gastrointestinal, and genitourinary systems are frequently implicated (Rea 1977). Impaired blood vesels or altered smooth muscle function are attractive hypothesis that may explain the diverse and seemingly unrelated symptoms occuring in patients with multiple chemical sensitivities. In the case of either blood vessel or smooth muscle dysfunction, clearly neurological and immune alterations may play primary roles. A vascular hypothesis might also explain why patients may experience increased pain or other symptoms at the site of an earlier injury or surgery, where blood flow may be relatively compromised."On the view of tolerence/addiction, Chapter 2 compares this example:"Smokers, for example, may learn to tolerate the irritating properites of tobacco smoke, but their adaptation only allows them to continue the habit more comfortably despite health concerns. Patients with multiple chemical sensitivies, on the other hand, frequently experience intense discomfort whenever smoke is present, even in low concentrations. Interestingly, many smokers who quit (deadapt to tobacco), also report acute symptoms with minimal exposure, not unlike those reported by chemically sensitive individuals are to an environmental agent until they are deadapted. Those who appear least sensitive (smokers, for instance), may in fact be most sensitive with their addiction only masking that sensitivity. What confuses many patients and practioners is that the symptoms for which the individuals most likely to seek a physican's help are those that occur during withdrawal i.e., a headache.""That human beings respond to chronic exposure to environmental challenges by adapting, acclimating, acclimatizing, or even becoming addicted is widely recognized for a variey of substances. Most would agree that the use of narcotics, alcohol, nicotine, and even caffeine can be addicting. For example , the first cigarette ever smoked might be associated with eye and throat irritation, but over time, with more cigarettes, most individuals adapt, and primarily the pleasuable effect of nicotine on the brain are experienced. After months or years more cigarettes (or alcohol or caffeine or drugs) may be required for the same amount of lift. The individuals may exhibit addictive behavior seeking cigarettes more frequently. Subsequently, quitting cigarettes (alcohol, caffeine, or drugs) may lead to withdrawal symptoms including irritability, drowsiness, fatigue, moodiness and headache. After individuals have quit smoking, they may find themselves supersensitive to other's smoke (the forgotten eye and throat irritation reappear after a period of avoidance). This example paralells the food and chemical addaptation and addiction that ecologists like Randolph have described in their warning patients: frequent exposure to a substance results in adaptation (irritation and other warning signals may disappear); continued exposure may lead to addiction; reduction or cessation of exposure generally results in withdrawal symptoms. The difference between chemical exposures and cigarettes, alcohol, drugs or caffeine is that in the former case addiction is an unwitting process."Is it paranoia? Could be, or could be not.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Moldie.Ah, that magic word that gets people's hackles up, and within your first reference "clincial ecologists". At least this area of specialization has come along way since 1983,and does not automaticaly casue some doc's to eviscerate themselves while poopooing the area of study.There are very few authorities in this are who have paid serious attention to the rate of environnmental contamination and contamination of the food chain, except those hired by industry to utilize their credentials to attempt to defuse such concerns whenever they arise by obfuscation, that have any doubts that there is emerging evidence of immunologic and neuroimmunologically related etiology to more and more symptomologic sets that have been emerging with greater frequency since the 1950's.Some dismiss this as merely "advances in medical diagnostics' facilitating better identification of the etilogy and pathology of disease that was alredy there", but it is difficult to get that to hold-water when one looks at it from a population-frequncy of occurrence perspective.There are so MANY aggregate and cumulative mechanisms at work that it is fundamentally unsound reasoning to to blindly go forward allowing "reasonable" exposure to multiple heavy metal ingestion from foods and even supplements atop increasing environmental exposure, hormone-enhanced milk and animal flesh ingestion when the hormone is often misinjected and children can get a dose of BGH akin to a personalized direct-injection from the wrong hamburger, neurotoxins leaching from the plastics baby bottles are made from and into the formula, on top of the fact that we have been exposed to inhalant toxins without mercy, and still are cosnuming trihalomethanes from our water supply (carcinogens createdd when the chlorine used in some H20 treatment systems mixes with organic materials in the treated water), indutrial wast runoff penetrating the soil and water supply, and the huge amounts (dozens of pounds per annum per person) of chemical additives used to process and enhance foods...There Is no "safe exposure" to any such contaminant anymore, as the load on the neuroimmune system at this time has gone way beyond anything that has ever been seen in the history of human bodily function. And it starts in the womb for mercy's sake!The immunologists I speak with regularly are so matter of fact about the cumulative effects that they are already seeing and that which is to come that it feels as if some of them have just surrendered to the fact that there is a pandemic of self-inflicted disease nearly upon us, and that the opportunity to head it off has passed...the Genie is out of the bottle! (No, not Barbara Eden...figuratively speaking!)Not to mention that the chickens have come home to roost (or roast) from decades of oversubcribing antibiotics, injecting antibioitcs into the food supply, putting bacteriostatics and bacteriacidals into everything soap or detergent we spray on an environmental surface, facilitating the environment for rapid genetic mutation into new strains of highly-resistant pathogens. Some characterize us a being blithely swept along like lambs to the slaughter, when in fact we choose to look the other way as the special interest dollar-driven weight of the industrial complex facilitates this deterioration since we enjoy the economic and social benefits in the short term.Frankly, some of the things I have seen or had shown to me honestly lead me to fear for my children and what their situation is going to be in another decade.But then you read the public record of the House hearings on genetically engineered foods that were conducted last year, see how the agencies charged with monitoring the food supply and its safety have become joint-venture partners with thsoe engineering its corruption, and you realize that good old fashioned hippie activism as practiced during VietNam and that is now being exhibited all over Europe and even in Seattle may the the only way to gain some control over the situation. I mean they are ripping crops out of the ground in the U.K. and on the continent, mass marching in the streets against what America has done to the food supply here and being damned determined we are not going to shove it onto their dinner tables without a fight!What interesting and discouraging reading and study, to see have looked carefully into the whole situation surrounding the chemical companies, farming, and the government regarding the GM foods now in the food chain and coming!Far from paranoia, we have been a bunch of "Pollyannas". Until someone nails something like Parkinsons to the Church Door with 95 other diseases proved as being caused by what has been wrought with our environment and food, no "reformation movement" is going to take serious root.Personally, I hope it is soon.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PS WORD OF CAUTION:If you or your friends have a baby DO NOT USE the "hard plastic" (polycarbonate) baby bottles. Throw them away and get the "soft plastic bottles" *usually come in colors* I think gerber makes a line of these...Baby NL has them.The hard ones leach a toxic substance (bisphenol-A) in too-high concentrations into the baby formula, esp. when you heat them up. its an endocrine-disrupter, in the body can upset normal hormone balance and potentially cause developmental defects...the long term effects are unknown but no way can they be good.Tell you friends...save their babies from being exposed.MNL[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-28-2000).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Mike, here I thought the hard plastic ones were less likely to have leaching effect than the soft plastic. Of course, I would never put either in the microwave if this could be a possibility.On a similar note, this also would support along the same line as you mentioned above (from the same source):"Organochlorines (which Dioxin and PCBs are included among others) are now found everywhere on earth according to a publication by Greenpeace, the international environmental organization. At least 177 of them have been found in human tissue and fluids in the U.S. and Canada, including fat, mother's milk, blood, semen and breath. They are responsible, researchers believe, for the declining sperm counts of men over recent decades. They are passed on from one generation to the next through the placenta in pregnancy and breast milk (bioaccumulation) as well as through bio magnification. As plants and small animals are eaten by larger animals the amount of toxins consumed by each higher organism increases."


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

yeah I used to think that too....until of course I had another baby (what nice little surprise she turned out to be) later in life and started watching everything like a hawk.There were several studies on this publishe in Consumer reports last year. I will get the references for you and post them as soon as I get chance...you willl enjoy (?) or be aghast at the findings.Mike http://www.consumerreports.org/Special/Pro...ts/9905bab0.htm There ya go[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 09-30-2000).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...should have added this earlier...forgot...________________________________________Arch Environ Health 1998 Sep-Oct;53(5):354-8 REACTIVE IINTESTINAL DYSFUNCTION SYNDROM (RIDS)CAUSED BY CHEMICAL EXPOSURESLieberman AD, Craven MRCenter for Occupational and Environmental Medicine, North Charleston, South Carolina 29420-4297, USA.In this study, the authors describe a new "reactive syndrome," Reactive Intestinal Dysfunction Syndrome (RIDS), which has similarities to the previously described clinical syndromes Reactive Airway Dysfunction Syndrome (RADS) and Reactive Upper Airway Dysfunction Syndrome (RUDS). Given that at least 5 neuropeptides are common to both the respiratory tract and digestive tract, the authors propose that the abnormal secretion of these neuropeptides or the abnormal numbers of their receptors play a role in what is perceived clinically as RADS, RUDS, and RIDS. The relatively large surface areas of both the lungs and gut render them especially vulnerable to the environment to which they are exposed constantly.MNL__________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

